# Bastille Day



## pastrytracy (Jan 5, 2006)

Okay, seeing everyone's reaction to Ender's post asking for ideas, I am a bit apprehensive...but here goes.
Bastille Day is coming up and we are having a special dinner at the restaurant. All of the food is going to be on platters and served by the waiters...Family style almost. Anyway, I have to come up with something (as the owner has said) "Filling, portable , and attractive...." Oh yeah, and French. I am still being told I am "too American" in my food ideas. My strawberry clafoutis is very popular, but we normally serve it with ice cream and that does not fit in with "portable"....I do make a cranberry and apple cake and serve it with creme anglaise....that may work...Any other ideas would be nice. Not feeling very innovative lately..


----------



## pastrybag (Jun 17, 2006)

:crazy: I like to serve my Clafoutis with a fruit sauce.


----------



## pastrytracy (Jan 5, 2006)

I think that is what I am going to do. Peach or strawberry. The peach was really good with lavender ice cream. Maybe a fruit sauce with some lavender infused. hmmm. He may have the kitchen staff come out and help serve. THAT makes me more nervous than finding a dessert! Front of the house. Aaah!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

PT,
I'm assuming you're doing French Service. Table side if the staff can do it, like crepe suzette, cherries flambe
Or do items that can be presliced defined by the garnish
A chocolate Marquise in a pate shape with a lady finger for each portion.
Large Paris Breast
Pear Frangiapan torte
Any flavor Charlotte or Bavoise for that matter. All cherries should be available to you now.
Large or individual Babas
Orange or Lemon Chanticlair
pan


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Pan:

"A large Paris Breast" is ALWAYS a good choice. Probably better than a large Paris-Brest.


----------

